# Dont quite know what im doing wrong



## UHcoog

So im out at seawolf park on the parking lot side. its around 10pm. i've got my spotlight set up (which i borrowed from my uncle). im tossing out a popping cork with live shrimp. entire night i got skunked. this happened 3 times. so last week i decided to try gfp 2 times. i throw out a cork. and nothing. maybe i just suck at fishing. but am i doing something wrong. the only way i know how to fish galveston from land is with a drop rig, so im pretty stupid when it comes to the wonderful gulf. any tips for fishing the piers or seawolf park? only things ive caught so far in galveston are gaftops and i dont want to get stuck on that(gaft tops are sticky, get it?:spineyes. for gafts ive just used a drop rig with some squid or shrimp on it. seems pretty effective at night. but maybe one day ill have the infamous bull red on the end of my line.
i would go to galveston everyday to try different tactics of my own, but thats a long drive and i have work, school, and nagging girlfriend to attend to.


----------



## Spooley

Being a Coog Alumni myself, with a wife at that time and working simultaneously, I can easily sense your frustration on being repeatedly skunked after driving to Galveston to spend the night on some 'getaway' fishing. 

Obviously, you can only catch fish when they are present and hungry. When they are, you then need to give them some temptation to bite. The live shrimp under a popping cork will work for a few types of saltwater subspecies: specks, flounder, reds, sheepshead, gafftops, etc. 

The drop rig is mainly used for drum and redfish rigged with squid, crab, or cut bait.

Try fishing when the tide in the area is most active. All places will not have all the differing fish species present at any time. Some fish prefer different areas at different times. 

It is a learning process. I too sucked at saltwater when I first started, but then it became easy to load a stringer of reds, specks and flounders on each trip after several outings..


----------



## jdeleon

hard to believe your not catching at seawolf. try fishing the pier as soon as you walk on it about 15 20' from the rocks on either side. using live shrimp under the cork should work. and you dont have to cast to far out. fish hang right under the pier.


----------



## wallhanger

Make sure you are working that cork. Give it a snap every few seconds or so. The sound of the pop makes fish think there are others feeding on something.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Try that light at the TCD. Not as far of a drive. Getting close to the right time for the lights to be on fire. Drive down the Dike and observe other people with lights. Try and see what is working best. Find a good spot where you don't crowd somebody else and set your lights up. A moving tide is what you need. Set up right at dark. Be patient it may take till almost morning before the fish find the bait.

Keep at bud. I would use artificial in the lights though. Less expensive and you can cover more water. Try a small shrimp imitation or a small baitfish imitation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## UHcoog

will do. i think the current in the water factored into my failures, too. gonna be hitting up 61st today


----------



## Kolorado_Koolaid

TCD with lights should be on this weekend. hard moving tide and the water temps are getting to be where we need them. not to mention we are close to a full moon


----------



## rubberducky

What kind if spot light are you using? Everyone is right about the TCD it's about to turn on any day now. 
Just keep at it. No one starts out an expert all of us had to learn the hard way.
James 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyMac

Use a bottom rig with slip sinker, leader and circle hook. Your gonna lose some tackle but you fish catching may improve!


----------



## Rusty S

At 21 years old I can guarantee you I would not have 1 of the 3 things you have, life is not long enough, you will realize this as you grow older. rs


----------



## UHcoog

nice day at 61st. caught a handful of croaker, and a few gafttop. one was pretty decent i decided to keep it


----------



## Trueno

Keep at it, it's comin'!

:brew:


----------



## TEDDYKGB

I went this past weekend and waded the pier side. We did not walk but 20 yds from the bank but you would be surprised how big of a difference it made, as we were hitting fish and they people from the bank weren't getting anything. Sometimes you have to get in with the fish to catch them.


----------



## mertz09

TEDDYKGB said:


> I went this past weekend and waded the pier side. We did not walk but 20 yds from the bank but you would be surprised how big of a difference it made, as we were hitting fish and they people from the bank weren't getting anything. Sometimes you have to get in with the fish to catch them.


Where were you?? Sea Wolf Park?


----------



## willygee

UHCoog - abandon the bait and lure fish... u'll nvr look back!

j/k but that was the case for me! I still surf fish from time to time with bait... if you want bulls - thats probably the best way but will involve additional investment in surf setup and learning the surf. I used to avoid the beach in preference for a pier or jetty but ultimately you gotta go where the fish are. If you do decide to go bull chasing, I would use a fish finder type leader with a large hook (7/0+?) and tie on some cut mullet, cracked crab or even fish bites! Bulls are still running but I think more active when the water temps are cooler (spring / fall months)...

Keep at it looks like ur getting better...


----------



## TEDDYKGB

mertz09 said:


> Where were you?? Sea Wolf Park?


Ya, Seawolf


----------



## Jean Scurtu

If you know how to fish you catch more specks with artificial comparative with shrimp in the night under light....
In the last picture you see one similar rig with the rig use by me to catch this fish night under light at ROLLOVER PASS.


----------



## big3slayer

live bait is a government conspiracy theory!


----------



## Crusader

Jean, apparently your jigs are of freshwater type (i can't find jigs with hook #2 in places that sell saltwater tackle). Do you get any problems with rust? Do you throw them away after each trip?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Crusader said:


> Jean, apparently your jigs are of freshwater type (i can't find jigs with hook #2 in places that sell saltwater tackle). Do you get any problems with rust? Do you throw them away after each trip?


Just rinse them off when u rinse off your rods after each trip. A little rust will catch fish too.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Crusader said:


> Jean, apparently your jigs are of freshwater type (i can't find jigs with hook #2 in places that sell saltwater tackle). Do you get any problems with rust? Do you throw them away after each trip?


The fish don't care if the jig and soft bait is for fresh water .I was catching a lot of fish with this GAMAKATSU crappie jigs and soft bait for fresh water(in saltwater) for the last 10 years and never have problem to the jigs to rust. rust.
You can find this jigs at BASS PRO at XPS(extreme performance series) and the name is PREMIUM ROUND JIGHEADs,but pay attention ,on the lateral side of the box must be wright GAMAKATSU hooks.
I was catching my first flounder at ROLLOVER PASS fishing with 1/32 oz.EAGLE CLAW jigs use by me to catch withe bass below LIVINGSTON DAM,because that time i don't have GAMAKATSU jigs,and and this jig don't rust.
The GAMAKATSU crappie jigs have the hooks wire forged,so is not so easy to bend with fish.
I DON'T TROW THE JIGS AFTER ONE FISHING BECAUSE I CAN FISH MANY DAY WITH THE SAME JIGS IF I DON'T LOOSE THE JIGS IN SOME SNAG. 
In my opinion the GAMAKATSU jigs are the best jigs but not cheap.

In this picture one the pink foam ,left side you can see some GAMAKATSU crappie jig already use(you can see the color from the jigs head is gone) and ready for the next fishing.


----------

